# Flashing brake lights.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When I was at Walmart. I was looking for bulbs for my motorcycle and I noticed they sell a flashing bulk for the brakes. Standard 1157 bulb with red leds. When you apply the brakes. The light comes on for a second then does a few flashes before staying solid.

I bought em for the motorcycle. It's all in the bulb. No modules needed.

What's the brake bulb number for the gen2?
Is there something like that for the cruze?

I wouldn't mind flashing brake lights like i now have on my motorcycle. And would prefer a simple replacement of the bulb over wiring up a module.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I find those real distracting when other people have them. May be just me though.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I find those real distracting when other people have them. May be just me though.


I agree. Don't be 'that person'.

Drivers with those tend to step on the brake much more than necessary. Extremely annoying. "Do you see me? Do you see me? Do you see me? Do you see me?" My answer becomes, "Yes, now do you see me as I pass you on the right or left or over or under, because you are obnoxious."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I find those real distracting when other people have them. May be just me though.


I am in full agreement. 

On motorcycles, it makes a lot of sense - you only have one brake light, and people do not pay attention to their existence in the first place. Post-1985 cars have at least three.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I am in full agreement.
> 
> On motorcycles, it makes a lot of sense - you only have one brake light, and people do not pay attention to their existence in the first place. Post-1985 cars have at least three.


For sure on motorcycles!


----------

